# religious people are depressing



## rainy cobblestone (Jan 25, 2012)

I mean it, I can't stand them anymore. not because I have a problem with religion or religious people but because most of them (closer to all of them but I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt) have no idea what they are talking about. they don't know the history, they don't understand the principles and most of the time it seems, they think they can replace it with new-age-ism and call it GOD. frustrating.
not to mention, it doesn't help! 

please don't respond I'm only ranting.:mum


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

brainwashed. I usually debate with muslims and sometimes i feel like i'm talking with robots because they keep saying the same things. i can even predict their responses to all of my arguments 

I hate to be rude with them though.. i think of them as victims.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

I find the opposite to be true. After all, its no secret that non-religious types have higher suicide rates + they're an angry lot.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It sure is depressing. Just look at all this pope bull****.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

minimized said:


> It sure is depressing. Just look at all this pope bull****.


What pope bull****? What's depressing about the pope?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

worldcitizen said:


> What pope bull****? What's depressing about the pope?


I don't know if I can explain it, but it reminds me of our attitudes towards football, all the pomp and circumstance and idolization.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

worldcitizen said:


> I find the opposite to be true. After all, its no secret that non-religious types have higher suicide rates


You're contradicting yourself here lol how is more depressing thank then the other and who is depressed because of the depressing

joking


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I do agree that many religious people are depressing. In fact, because of the majority who actively depress me, they all do. 
So many people try to force their beliefs on others, and are so ignorant, backwards, and infuriating with it, no matter how subtle.
Then you see these other religious people, the well read, well educated, respectful ones. They're happy, and comfortable with their faith, they feel blessed, and happy. They don't want to force their religion on you, merely share it. If you don't want any part of it, that's cool with them. The second type just make me think "Why can't all the others be like that? And even worse, why can't I? Why can I not just feel that same joy that they do?"
I am glad I am able to see beyond the veil of lies put over people's eyes by organized religion, but often I just think I'd be happier living in ignorance.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

I say learn your own truth, dig in and dig out, connect the dots, find your way out of the system. and the comeback, at the end it's all inside of you but won't know until you walk the path and ride the bicycle. Then be free...
Hahaha Religious If only knew...


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

You should never disregard a complete religion, there is always SOME truth in there that you can learn from. The same can be said from an atheistic view of life. It's all subjective.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

rainy cobblestone said:


> please don't respond I'm only ranting.:mum


Not a chance. But yeah, the whole framework is a bit off, this religion thing.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Religion will do anything but give you answers about life and death. Heaven and hell are the conclusions to my death? really? You gotta be on some serious SERIOUS pot and it better be laced with crack if that's your answer to the after life. Everyone knows the answer to their death. It's simple non-existence but that's not a happy ending to everyones hollywood life. It's the same place you were at before you were spontaneously born. Religion controls, brainwashes, deludes and divides people . It's the biggest mistake to ever happen to humanity. It saddens me that so many people are given the gift of life but they don't live life to the fullest because of their religious limitations.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

worldcitizen said:


> I find the opposite to be true. After all, its no secret that non-religious types have higher suicide rates + they're an angry lot.


Well ignorance is bliss after all.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Choa said:


> brainwashed. I usually debate with muslims and sometimes i feel like i'm talking with robots because they keep saying the same things. i can even predict their responses to all of my arguments
> 
> I hate to be rude with them though.. i think of them as victims.


that is why your the one with problems , not them.
even democracy has rules you must abide.
most of you (ex)muslims will eventually get back , bc after seeing that western lifestyle isn't what you expected you;ll get bored .
it may cost you seven relationships and three abortions and some rapes attempts before you notice the right path.

what i find funny about (ex)muslims, is that when they say "am out" doesn't mean the turned there back at you. no they will constantly want to discuss with you , the are doing it more then they used to do when they were muslim. that shows they can't really let go.

just let go and go life your western life , why is that so hard  ask that to yourself.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yup they are very depressing. Specially with Christians. Its like they have nothing better to live for except some imaginary being who doesn't exist. I wonder if deep inside they know that they are just kidding themselves? or if they are really that into it that they believe that Jesus will come down and save them?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

scythe7 said:


> I wonder if deep inside they know that they are just kidding themselves?


I think deep inside, or even subconsciously, they don't really truly believe. It's more of a comforting agent if anything. It's much easier to dismiss or ignore reality and buy into the confirmation biased propaganda that the bible/church indoctrinates people with.

Most religious people are probably terrified of the idea that this is it, that there isn't some imaginary perfect paradise up in the clouds after you die where everyone you've ever loved is waiting for you. It's much easier to just believe what your pastor/the bible tells you and hope for the best. Nothing to lose and everything to gain, right?

And don't forget the fear-mongering - If the perfect paradise afterlife wasn't a big enough sales pitch to suck you in, guess what? If you don't accept the bible as the perfect word of god you're going to burn in a lake of fire and be tortured for eternity. Doesn't matter if you've devoted your entire life to helping poor people, bettering society, or anything else. If you're an Atheist or just happened to be born into another religion you're doomed to hell. What a kind, generous, loving, and forgiving "god".

Most religions follow that same structure, Christianity isn't original at all in that regard, in fact Christianity copied alot of things from previous myths/religions (virgin birth, crucifixion, resurrection, to name a few).


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Religion is depressing, and one of the ills of society. Sadly, in America especially, we seem to regressing more and more every day due to religion.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah,but they have more meaning in life.

Carry on with the debate.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

You know what was depressing? Seeking A Friend For The End Of The World.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^^^+1


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Implicate said:


> Religion is depressing, and one of the ills of society. Sadly, in America especially, we seem to regressing more and more every day due to religion.


I agree, but I don't really have a problem with people who follow religion in their own lives, but those who try to impose their beliefs onto others. My best friend considers himself a Christian but he's never tried to impose his beliefs onto me just as I haven't tried to impose my beliefs onto him.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Raphael200 said:


> Yeah,but they have more meaning in life.
> 
> Carry on with the debate.


Being a slave or a mindless sheep isn't much of a meaningful life.


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

If you want believers to respect your non-believe status, you gotta respect theirs.

When talking about religion one should refrain from critizicing others. One can explain oneself beliefs (or lack thereof), without pointing at others.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Mr Grey said:


> If you want believers to respect your non-believe status, you gotta respect theirs.
> 
> When talking about religion one should refrain from critizicing others. One can explain oneself beliefs (or lack thereof), without pointing at others.


Most of the hostility (in the US at least) towards religious people is merely a reaction to them trying to impose their beliefs onto the entire population, mainly by getting involved in political issues and trying to base laws around their beliefs. I have absolutely no problem with people who follow religion so long as they keep their beliefs to themselves without imposing them onto others.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Brad5 said:


> I agree, but I don't really have a problem with people who follow religion in their own lives, but those who try to impose their beliefs onto others. My best friend considers himself a Christian but he's never tried to impose his beliefs onto me just as I haven't tried to impose my beliefs onto him.


I agree completely, however, those people are in the minority, sadly.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> I think deep inside, or even subconsciously, they don't really truly believe. It's more of a comforting agent if anything. It's much easier to dismiss or ignore reality and buy into the confirmation biased propaganda that the bible/church indoctrinates people with.


With my experiences with religious people I have to contradict you. IMHO they in fact believe and are truly so crazy. A former co-worker was extreme. When I provoked him again he actually made copies of some weird texts and said they prove that the coming of Jesus was foreseen. I actually thought he was joking...turns out he was being 100% serious. That was an eye-opener about how crazy such people are. But to be fair he never tried to convert me or so.

Another co-worker is a bit more annoying. often making comments like "I hope for you" and so on. Sounding like he is superior and no life can be complete without this stupid religious ****. And then he always talks bad about Muslims and makes fun of them...also acting like his stupid Jesus is superior. If he wasn't a co-worker I would by now have escalated but then they don't get it anyway so it's usually not worth it.



Implicate said:


> Religion is depressing, and one of the ills of society. Sadly, in America especially, we seem to regressing more and more every day due to religion.


Agree!

About "ignorance is bliss":
it has been proven that atheists have a higher IQ on average than believers. Makes complete sense. Higher suicide rate in atheists is a lot more likely coupled to higher IQ than to religion. Fact is high intelligence does not make happy, IMHO the opposite is the case because the more intelligent you are the less people you can talk to and actually understand you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

minimized said:


> I don't know if I can explain it, but it reminds me of our attitudes towards football, all the pomp and circumstance and idolization.


I feel the same way about how our country idolizes the current administration.....and the covering up they do so well to hide things.

At least with God, as much as many people here hate to admit it, the laws are CONSISTENT. Without him, people are left to their own devices to pass laws they see fit because they don't like something.

..and even though I still have SA, I am FAR better off than I was without *Him*. PERIOD.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Noca said:


> Being a slave or a mindless sheep isn't much of a meaningful life.


Every christian has his/her own personal relationship with God and some don't follow even one of the tenth commandments and can still be called One of His children,I don't see any mindless sheep.


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

worldcitizen said:


> I find the opposite to be true. After all, its no secret that non-religious types have higher suicide rates + they're an angry lot.


I like to somewhat think of the reason being that most non-religious and atheists actually face the world by themselves and aren't depending on something they think doesn't exist to help them with their problems. Their crutch is their own state of mind. The world is brutal I'm sure almost everyone knows that. Life is hard--another known fact. Without some metaphysical crutch to rely on, you rely on yourself. Humans are only wired to be resilient to so much.


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> Yeah,but they have more meaning in life.
> 
> Carry on with the debate.


Well, let me ask you this, then : Why do they have _more meaning_ Than people without religion? Life is what I make it, not a prophet, not a zealot, not a messiah, and not a deity. People who are religious can live to worship whomever they want; that's their prerogative. However, I have goals and aspirations in life too. To say one is not as meaningful as another is somewhat close minded. That's like saying people who live in Africa can't be as happy as people from a first world country which is obviously complete bull****. :sus


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I detest religion. But I detest religious people even more.


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I feel the same way about how our country idolizes the current administration.....and the covering up they do so well to hide things.
> 
> At least with God, as much as many people here hate to admit it, the laws are CONSISTENT. Without him, people are left to their own devices to pass laws they see fit because they don't like something.
> 
> ..and even though I still have SA, I am FAR better off than I was without *Him*. PERIOD.


oh so we should follow the punishments of leviticus then, killing anyone who curses his father or mother, commits adultery, is homosexual or even sees his own sister/mother naked.... yeah at least theyre consistent right??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OGKush said:


> oh so we should follow the punishments of leviticus then, killing anyone who curses his father or mother, commits adultery, is homosexual or even sees his own sister/mother naked.... yeah at least theyre consistent right??


Read the New Testament. :roll
Jesus paid the ultimate price so we wouldn't have had to deal with the majority of those. Cussing your mom and dad out is immature, but it doesn't mean death penalty or cutting your tongue out!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm an atheist but religious people are some of the most positive, optimistic people I've ever encountered. Who cares if the man in the sky they believe in isn't real? If they are leading a better life because of religion, and they aren't being violent or trying to force it on other people, then that's a good thing. It's not as black and white as angry atheists think it is.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

always starting over said:


> I'm an atheist but religious people are some of the most positive, optimistic people I've ever encountered. Who cares if the man in the sky they believe in isn't real? If they are leading a better life because of religion, and they aren't being violent or trying to force it on other people, then that's a good thing. It's not as black and white as angry atheists think it is.


:yes


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I find the message of religion depressing, but not so much religious people. There _are some_ religious individuals that I find depressing, but they're mainly the ones who are really into it, since they _completely_ subscribe to the message. These people are very frustrating to me. I want to just grab them and shake them to snap them out of it, but at the same time I don't want to tell other people what to believe.

I'm talking like fundamentalists, Amish, ultra-orthodox, etc.

The message of (western) religion tends to be that human are scum. That they were born scum, and can never be good enough no matter what they do or how hard they try. And because they're scum, they deserve to be punished for it unless they prostrate themselves before a deity and beg to be forgiven for having been born.

Obviously I'm paraphrasing the idea here, but that's the general part that I find to be depressing in nature.

Religion tends to promote and emphasize traits that we generally associate with someone who isn't confident, or who is a victim (or slave). But at the same time, it demonizes traits that make a person feel as though they're worth something.

For example...
You shouldn't take pride in your abilities, instead you should be humble.
You didn't work to develop your talents, instead they're a "gift" given to you.
You shouldn't fight back, instead you should turn the other cheek.
You shouldn't have wealth, instead you should shun it because it will corrupt you.
You shouldn't seek pleasure, instead you should take pleasure in service.
etc.

The traits it promotes makes people into sheep/followers, by presenting those traits as being righteous. It points the finger at people who are strong and confident and demonizes their traits, labeling them as proud, hedonistic - as if these are _bad_ things. Why shouldn't someone be proud of what they can do? Why shouldn't someone seek pleasure?

I feel like Brian Griffin by mentioning his name, but Friedrich Nietzsche had some (I think) very valid points about this issue. His master-slave morality observations are very accurate, I believe.


----------



## Werebear (May 6, 2013)

Religious people in general don't depress me but street evangelists certainly do!! 

I don't even tell them I'm a non-believer any more when they ask about my faith, cos they feel the need to ask me what I think will happen after I die and I don't like thinking about being worm food on my way to my lunch break thank-you-very-much!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The fact that a believer is happier than a skeptic is no more to the point than the fact that a drunken man is happier than a sober one.
-George Bernard Shaw


----------



## savysav (May 20, 2013)

i live with 2 very religious parents in area far from other people. defintly the cause of my sa. but yea they are depressing because they don't have common sense


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

worldcitizen said:


> I find the opposite to be true. After all, its no secret that non-religious types have higher suicide rates + they're an angry lot.


Uh huh. Angry and bitter.


----------



## UselessMatter (May 14, 2013)

Yes its true. Especially the ones who like to talk about other people going to hell. Most Christians would be going to their own hell.


----------



## Mlle Doodle (May 31, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> Yeah,but they have more meaning in life.
> 
> Carry on with the debate.





Noca said:


> Being a slave or a mindless sheep isn't much of a meaningful life.


If the slave finds meaning in his life in spite of slavery, or even due to slavery, then his life is meaningful, regardless.

Finding meaning in life shouldn't be tied to whether you're a theist or not. All you need is a purpose and faith in that purpose. I'm an atheist and I am giving myself my own purpose. My purpose is to learn as much as I can in this life. I have faith in my endeavors.


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

Religious people hold the unique position of desiring to influence the lives of other people while at once showing antagonism toward anyone who might influence theirs. They literally want nothing less that total authority in society. They lack humility and desire total control. I am often depressed by a certain group of street preachers. They dress in suits and stand in a square and literally bark at anyone who walks by. Their faces show excessive consternation and aggression with pinched up brows. They would spank their neighbors children, decide who can have children, and attempt to total control all children in the world. I am sometimes impressed by the fact that Christians even have tried to steal children from other lands and move them around, like those nuts who went to Haiti and started thieving children off to other areas of Latin America before being arrested. There are no laws to constrain total lunatics. Let them bark in front of planned parenthood. Mustnt have an abortion. Then there would be less children in the world to manipulate and drive crazy. 

How peaceful would life be without these buggers? They do nothing but promote antagonism.


----------



## Tudom (May 28, 2013)

allrisesilver said:


> I like to somewhat think of the reason being that most non-religious and atheists actually face the world by themselves and aren't depending on something they think doesn't exist to help them with their problems. Their crutch is their own state of mind. The world is brutal I'm sure almost everyone knows that. Life is hard--another known fact. Without some metaphysical crutch to rely on, you rely on yourself. Humans are only wired to be resilient to so much.


I can't quite get if you agree with the atheist mindset or not from this. I think you do.. Anywho i agree that as an atheist my crutch is myself, but only in the sense i am released from any perceived obligation to a supreme being and free of any sense of guilt i may get from knowing i am accountable for everything i think. Does't mean to say other people cannot be a crutch too, they often are.

I find religious people are depressing only if they talk about religion because by definition it means assuming you are perpetually sinful. Most positive thing about being atheist for me is the knowledge i am a physically able human, in existence as a result of millions of years of evolution from the same basic bunch of chemicals and me today being able to consciously choose to sit here and type is entirelly driven by my own free will, not ultimately granted to me or directed by something else. As an atheist i realise i am part of an endless stream of life where i can make a difference however small, rather than bemoaning my sinful existence and spending my life repenting in an effort to end up in a maddeningly timeless paradise that almost definitely doesn't exist anyway.


----------



## Tudom (May 28, 2013)

You must be atheist then


----------



## MilkyChocoxD (May 28, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> Yeah,but they have more meaning in life.
> 
> Carry on with the debate.


I don't think they have more meaning in life. Life has meaning if you give it meaning, whether you're religious in life. Even having some kind of life long goal you want to achieve can give your life meaning, such as raising a family or starting a successful business.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Athiest vs Religious debates are depressing. We get it you share different beliefs, no need to argue 24/7.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I dont think they are all depressing, the angry ones that talk badly upon non believers depress me.


----------

